# Anyone know a good place to get some plexiglass cut?



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

just throwing it out there, few members recommended some good places to get glass cut in the city which i've used with success. hopefully someone knows a good plastics / plexi place too?

in my case i have a 5 or 5.5G platic (acrylic?) bowfront i need a lid for, approx 14" x 7" (9" at front of bow), and because of the shape i know if i try to make one myself it won't look good. 

i have drawn a carbdoard template of what i need, so now i just need to find a place that will do it reasonable price... only place i know of by the ipu in richmond, i'd like to check a few more places before i go ahead and make an order


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

You can cut it with a jigsaw and a fine bit, or a band saw, and sand to fit right, and you can buff the corners, or use a blow torch to smooth it (gotta be quick)

When cutting acrylic or plexi glass its best to keep the blade fast and going at a good pace not too slow as it'll heat up and make a MESS and you'll spend hours cleaning your machine / removing the blade, but if you go to fast you'll tear large chunks out. Also with the fine blade you'll notice LOT of fine dust; so wear a mask, this dusk can be VERY hazardous. 

You can get plexi or acrylic from places like Accent glass, usually we get it from Accent glass in Maple Ridge as we get a discount.


----------

